# Mi portatil no hace nada



## moisesmesa (Ago 3, 2009)

Hola a todos, tengo un portatil (compaq presario m2000, SO win xp). 
La última que lo use fue con un módem orange pero no podía conectarme a internet,  había una incidecia generalizada con los modem de orange(nose si tiene algo que ver). Apage el sistema, y al día siguiente fui a encender el portatil y no hace nada. 
Al cargador le llega 18,5V, y la bateia esta con algo de carga, pero nada, no enciende ni los leds. es un caso que no encuento en ninguna parte de internet y el tecnico de la tienda de electronica me dice que no sabe lo que le pasa.
                                       Os agradecería que alguien me dijera algo


----------



## rash (Ago 3, 2009)

uff, no tiene muy buena pinta, pero bueno, asegurate que la fuente de alimentación externa entrega alrededor de 19 V de forma constante, incluso cuando intentas arrancarlo, si es posible pruébalo con otro alimentador de otro portatil, comprobando antes la polaridad claro está.

si no, entonces tendrás que abrir el portatil e identificar la parte de alimentación interna, lo primero es comprobar el pulsador de encendido, (aunque parece una tontería siempre se ha de empezar por lo más obvio), una vez identifiques la parte de la alimentación en la placa base (normalmente junto al conector de entrada de la fuente externa (la de 19V) y comprobar si hay algo quemado (un diodo por ejemplo) o algo suelto de la placa (el mismo conector hembra de entrada de 19V)....

...si es una avería electrónica del arranque de la alimentación va a ser complicado arreglarlo, sobre todo si no se tienen conocimientos de electrónica....
... total espero que cuando lo pruebes con otro alimentador te arranque, y si te decides a abrirlo, saca fotos y subelas a ver que se puede hacer...

suerte y saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 3, 2009)

Checa tu batería, puede que ya haya llegado su hora. Revisa si no tiene fugas.

Suerte y saludos.


----------



## moisesmesa (Ago 4, 2009)

Gracias por vuestro interés.
Lo he probado con un cargador universal y nada, le he quitado la batería y he puesto el cargador. Sigue sin hacer nada.


----------



## el negro (Sep 2, 2009)

si te animas destapala y en seguida de laconexión ay un fusible soldado aparese como f1 es superficial  revisalo si esta abierto cambialo pero primero asegurate que la baterria sirba. puede ser un falso contacto del conector de la fuente o el fusible. suerte men


----------



## tiggerleon (Sep 2, 2009)

prueba a desconectarlo, sacar la bateria principal y luego sacar la bateria de la bios durante 10  o 15 minutos (generalmente una pila de litio de 3v como de reloj) que debe tener cerca del compartimiento de la memoria. Luego vuelve a colocarlo todo y vuelve a encenderlo. A mi me paso lo mismo con una laptop similar y se soluciono de esa manera.

Saludos.


----------



## vientozonda (Sep 2, 2009)

Hola amigo, te lo hago corto y sencillo; si no es la batería es el chip-set que se quemó, hace un tiempo recibí una parecida en reparación y era eso, se quema el puente norte y chau notebook, es triste pero es así.
Espero que sea la batería que se descargó, suerte, saludos.


----------



## dandi (Sep 4, 2009)

Creo que paso a mejor vida, seria la voz probar en un centro tecnologico para que prueben las partes, asi descartas la pieza fallida mas rapido.


----------



## tiggerleon (Sep 8, 2009)

ahora que lo recuerdo, las compaq no sirven para nada, el chipset se malogra.  es casi seguro que sea el chipset.  si esta en garantia llevalo a servicio tecnico autorizado, sino vas a tener que cambiarle mainboard.   si buscas en internet veras que hay un monton de gente quejandose de lo malos que son las laptop compaq.

Saludos.


----------

